# Guide to Lyft shuffling



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Take the longest feasible route to the pax in the hopes that the pax cancels.... cancels are paid by time and mile with a base of $2
Just make sure you're heading toward the pax

Don't use the car in your profile... this one is my favorite

Keep the windows up and doors locked... don't acknowledge the pax

If you plan on going home.... accept that last trip and head home... they might cancel netting you a fee


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I could be wrong, but you may be confusing shuffling with getting deactivated.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I could be wrong, but you may be confusing shuffling with getting deactivated.


Only on uber... on Lyft you can cancel all day long as long as wait 5 minutes and Are at the pick up


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Only on uber... on Lyft you can cancel all day long as long as wait 5 minutes and Are at the pick up


And a phone call


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> And a phone call


Literally one ring and hang up


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> Literally one ring and hang up


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Three riders tried to scam me today. The first tried to act like she didn't know how to add a stop(bulls**!) for a 24 hour convenience store. When I attempted to show her she quickly retorts that she's out of data(more bulls***!). I give her the password to my car wifi. She acts like it doesn't work(still more bulls**!) We're at the store. It's packed, naturally, 1 forlorn cashier, line almost to the front doors. She says " I'm going to leave you a real good tip on the app". I almost verbalized the word "bulls**!" I did a glory shout in glee as I entered the address of that store ended the trip and bailed. Didn't know the address to the store huh? She will qhen she looks at her ride details. Easy $8 and some change! Thanks, Princess! 👍🏿Like my man Biggue said, "If ya'll don't knowwww...now ya know....ya know..."😁
2nd...Arrive at Motel 6 7 or 8 whatever. Guy texted me that he's at a burger joint and when I looked it up it was 3 miles away! WTF? Next? Can I come there? Me? Sure. Do an add a stop to put where you are and I'll come to you. He says he's trying but " can't do it." Timer runs out, reason? Rider told me to cancel. And I drove a ways to get to him so I earned ANOTHER $8 and change. Thanks, chief!👍🏿

And finally...the old add a stop but cancel when I get to the mid stop and get over on the driver. I knew what was up because when we get to the location he says, "you're waiting on me to take me back right?" I said, " yes sir." He gathers all his belongings thankfully. As he entered the hotel I immediately hit CONTINUE TO LAST STOP or whatever it is and sat back. As I suspected, 10 minutes went by and no show, no response to texts or calls. Entered hotel address and ended ride. About $15. 👍🏿
Riders really think we're still stuck on stupid huh?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Take the longest feasible route to the pax in the hopes that the pax cancels.... cancels are paid by time and mile with a base of $2
> Just make sure you're heading toward the pax


In the Chicago market at least, the Lyft app is pretty sensitive about "not making progress" to the pax so that when they cancel, you get 0. I've even been burned on this a few times from something as legit as a slow freight train crossing. Whether you wait it out or find a route around... you took too long according to Lyft, so you get nothing in the event of a cancellation. Even if you made it ALL THE WAY to the pax to pick them up and then couldn't because of a legit reason like too many passengers or no car seat! And Lyft WILL NOT accept any explanation in these situations and will NOT credit you for the cancel fee that you're owed.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> In the Chicago market at least, the Lyft app is pretty sensitive about "not making progress" to the pax so that when they cancel, you get 0. I've even been burned on this a few times from something as legit as a slow freight train crossing. Whether you wait it out or find a route around... you took too long according to Lyft, so you get nothing in the event of a cancellation. Even if you made it ALL THE WAY to the pax to pick them up and then couldn't because of a legit reason like too many passengers or no car seat! And Lyft WILL NOT accept any explanation in these situations and will NOT credit you for the cancel fee that you're owed.


These are little nuances that nobody will ever acknowledge other than other drivers. Get yourself in a spot to not need then Uber or Lyft. Then you can avoid all these pings that burn us....avoid them all. The ones that work out never compensate enough to make up for the burns and scars.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Take the longest feasible route to the pax in the hopes that the pax cancels.... cancels are paid by time and mile with a base of $2
> Just make sure you're heading toward the pax
> 
> Don't use the car in your profile... this one is my favorite
> ...


That is a gamble and it’s easy to lose. If you do not arrive in the amount of time allotted by Lyft you can drive away with $0


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had Lyft cancel rides on me. When I texted them to ask why, they said that I was tracking to arrive past the expected arrival time. BS.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rideshare Dude said:


> That is a gamble and it’s easy to lose. If you do not arrive in the amount of time allotted by Lyft you can drive away with $0


True, but with the shortage of drivers, pax Are happy sometime simply accepted their trip


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

There’s no value in shuffling, so I just cancel every pax that makes me wait more than 2 minutes. I also cancel anyone who is not in their pickup location. I cancel areas that are too congested. I cancel when they threaten suspension. I cancel after 30 minute suspicion. Fux Lyft.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> There’s no value in shuffling, so I just cancel every pax that makes me wait more than 2 minutes. I also cancel anyone who is not in their pickup location. I cancel areas that are too congested. I cancel when they threaten suspension. I cancel after 30 minute suspicion. Fux Lyft.


Festivities or crowded areas make shuffling profitable.... just walk amongst the people and profit


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Take the longest feasible route to the pax in the hopes that the pax cancels.... cancels are paid by time and mile with a base of $2
> Just make sure you're heading toward the pax
> 
> Don't use the car in your profile... this one is my favorite
> ...


Why are you even driving? Just wasting your time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> Why are you even driving? Just wasting your time.


I'm not driving, I'm shuffling....
If you don't agree with it drive your ass along


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm not driving, I'm shuffling....
> If you don't agree with it drive your ass along


---------
You think you have come up with another way to scam Lyft and the pax.. 
All you are doing is wasting every ones time and another driver will have to come in and clean up your mess.
But I am certain that you think that is o.k. because you got away with a slick one. 
If you do not want responses, dont post.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ---------
> You think you have come up with another way to scam Lyft and the pax..
> All you are doing is wasting every ones time and another driver will have to come in and clean up your mess.
> But I am certain that you think that is o.k. because you got away with a slick one.
> If you do not want responses, dont post.


Jokes on you, most times there are no other drivers


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I shuffle Lyft if I already am bicycle shuffling Uber. I am already there, so I might as well collect another two dollars.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I shuffle Lyft if I already am bicycle shuffling Uber. I am already there, so I might as well collect another two dollars.


That's the spirit


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

At a large shopping center you can witness:

*THE SINGLETON *
The shuffle of either a Lyft or Uber pax.

*THE DOUBLEHEADER *
The shuffling of both Uber and Lyft pax concurrently.

*THE DOUBLEHEADER WITH CHEESE*
The simultaneous shuffling on Uber and Lyft while eating a cancelled meal on DD. This is the stuff that legends are made of.

@New2This , @Another Uber Driver , @Juggalo9er , are missing the DD app. I guess they cannot become legendary. I suggest all three sign up for DD and take it to legendary status!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> At a large shopping center you can witness:
> 
> *THE SINGLETON *
> The shuffle of either a Lyft or Uber pax.
> ...


I love this..... one day I'll do the double header


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

where is the WOW reaction? Where? Oh, I should amend that to: when, when, when....


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣 Some of what you all say is funny. Now that cities and towns are lifting their mask mandates and state of emergency statuses, riders will no longer be able to pull the DRIVER WASN'T WEARING A MASK SCAM. Hmm...🤔 what will they think of next, since they more than likely can't remember what they did to get over before? And how do we as drivers fight back? Don't spill secrets...scammers visit this forum for tips!🙄


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> DRIVER WASN'T WEARING A MASK SCAM.


sure they can; rideshare gigs haven't removed the mandate for drivers......yet......


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I shuffle Lyft if I already am bicycle shuffling Uber. I am already there, so I might as well collect another two dollars.


And this is how you get deactivated. I am sure they are working on an algorithm detecting fraudulent driving as we speak.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oishiin driving said:


> And this is how you get deactivated. I am sure they are working on an algorithm detecting fraudulent driving as we speak.


Doubtful


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I shuffle Lyft if I already am bicycle shuffling Uber. I am already there, so I might as well collect another two dollars.


Sad that a Moderator practices and advocates this.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Sad that a Moderator practices and advocates*drivers must resort to* this *because Uber and Lyft pay rates that are forty years out of date and encourage customers to mistreat drivers*.



FIFY


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY


I don't appreciate that, holmes.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I don't appreciate that, holmes.


I love you man


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I don't appreciate that, holmes.


One good turn _does_ deserve another, -eh, Watson?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One good turn _does_ deserve another, -eh, Watson?


I love you as well man


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Sad that a Moderator practices and advocates this.


Yes imagine this is you ordering L/U because your car has a flat or a problem and there’s a driver shuffling you...


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> Yes imagine this is you ordering L/U because your car has a flat or a problem and there’s a driver shuffling you...


If you are counting on underpaid, marginally insured amateur taxi service in a time of need you aren't living life properly.

I waste no feels on any person that thinks an app obligates me to serve them at a financial loss. Anyone using the Uber or Lyft apps, driver or passenger, has willingly entered a game of "Let's see who can screw who!" May the best homosapien sapien win.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

oishiin driving said:


> Yes imagine this is you ordering L/U because your car has a flat or a problem and there’s a driver shuffling you...


I tragically don't have to imagine it. I experienced a shuffle the very first time I utilized Lyft as a rider. On my way to the airport of all places. I lived in a neighborhood where there weren't any cars sitting around. Because I blindly trusted in what I assumed to be a reliable service, I initially factored in wait and drive time to the airport. The driver sat for 12 minutes, then slowly made their way towards me. I thought maybe they had been sleeping or were finishing a meal. Right before they approached, they canceled. Can you imagine my disbelief and worry in that moment? For whatever preferential reason it was, I had no idea. This was 6 years ago, when Lyft showed destys up front. I was shocked at the unreliability and unpredictability. As a driver for two years up until that point, I had never declined a ride that I accepted. Ever. Now I park as close to the airport as possible, and if enough jokers don't want to pick me up, me and my party bus it in.

Soon thereafter, I thought it would be fun to give back by going to a local Chinese place, picking up food, and returning to my place, thinking it would be cool for the driver to get paid while sitting, waiting, talking to their friend on the phone. This was before Stops could be implemented. When I got in the car and asked if they wouldn't mind, they said they had to go home and give their brother a house key, which totally sounded like bs. I immediately asked why he took the trip in the first place? He said because he was just thinking he could do one more trip before going home. Mind you, this didn't make any sense to me because I was gonna be in and out in 3 minutes, of which I explained to the driver. But I couldn't understand why someone wanted to take a ride if they had to get home to do that? No one informs the passengers the not worth it wait time Uberx and Lyft drivers get paid (unless of course passengers bothered to look at the wait time rates--I get that--but riders aren't concerned with paying for wait time; they're concerned with an approximate total when it's all said and done). I was used to Black car service, where those drivers get paid handsomely well to wait. No idea.

But that day I got dropped off for Chinese, I walked home, uphill, food in tow because I couldn't fathom why a driver wouldn't want to get paid to wait and I didn't feel like calling for another sedan with a potentially ungrateful driver. Now I know.

Despite all this, I've always tipped. But drivers can't read riders minds either.

The short of it is, yeah, you're a scumbag if you shuffle; and if you shuffle, you don't belong on the platform.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> I tragically don't have to imagine it. I experienced a shuffle the very first time I utilized Lyft as a rider. On my way to the airport of all places. I lived in a neighborhood where there weren't any cars sitting around. Because I blindly trusted in what I assumed to be a reliable service, I initially factored in wait and drive time to the airport. The driver sat for 12 minutes, then slowly made their way towards me. I thought maybe they had been sleeping or were finishing a meal. Right before they approached, they canceled. Can you imagine my disbelief and worry in that moment? For whatever preferential reason it was, I had no idea. This was 6 years ago, when Lyft showed destys up front. I was shocked at the unreliability and unpredictability. As a driver for two years up until that point, I had never declined a ride that I accepted. Ever. Now I park as close to the airport as possible, and if enough jokers don't want to pick me up, me and my party bus it in.
> 
> Soon thereafter, I thought it would be fun to give back by going to a local Chinese place, picking up food, and returning to my place, thinking it would be cool for the driver to get paid while sitting, waiting, talking to their friend on the phone. This was before Stops could be implemented. When I got in the car and asked if they wouldn't mind, they said they had to go home and give their brother a house key, which totally sounded like bs. I immediately asked why he took the trip in the first place? He said because he was just thinking he could do one more trip before going home. Mind you, this didn't make any sense to me because I was gonna be in and out in 3 minutes, of which I explained to the driver. But I couldn't understand why someone wanted to take a ride if they had to get home to do that? No one informs the passengers the not worth it wait time Uberx and Lyft drivers get paid (unless of course passengers bothered to look at the wait time rates--I get that--but riders aren't concerned with paying for wait time; they're concerned with an approximate total when it's all said and done). I was used to Black car service, where those drivers get paid handsomely well to wait. No idea.
> 
> ...


My first ever ride on Uber before I tried driving for either platform cost me 3x more than initial charge. Instead of promised $12 I paid $36 because as I later realized, much much later, maybe 3 years later was that the driver drove around town on my dime.
My mistake was telling him this was my very first time using Uber.

Yes, let’s be human fellow drivers.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Here’s one for y’all’s lyft shuffling repertoire:
Was on my way home and didn’t realize the lyft app was still on. Got a ping right across the intersection from where I was stopped at a red light. Accepted it, tapped Arrive, peeked the destination and didn’t like the looks of it, so I cancelled for “Too Many Passengers”, and received a free $2.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Here’s one for y’all’s lyft shuffling repertoire:
> Was on my way home and didn’t realize the lyft app was still on. Got a ping right across the intersection from where I was stopped at a red light. Accepted it, tapped Arrive, peeked the destination and didn’t like the looks of it, so I cancelled for “Too Many Passengers”, and received a free $2.
> View attachment 600437


Oh I did not know that qualified as shuffling. I did that the other day, don’t remember why.


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

Juggalo9er said:


> Take the longest feasible route to the pax in the hopes that the pax cancels.... cancels are paid by time and mile with a base of $2
> Just make sure you're heading toward the pax
> 
> Don't use the car in your profile... this one is my favorite
> ...


Seriously? What is wrong with you?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> Oh I did not know that qualified as shuffling.


you will find many definitions of shuffling. More than a few believe legit no shows is shuffling. <sigh>


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ojellod said:


> Seriously? What is wrong with you?


I dunno but it led to me renting out places to people not really working at 39.... what's wrong with you


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

L


burnitalldown said:


> I only shuffle at walmart or sams club while shopping always good for $5-20
> used to screen shot but now i set up a camera put it on silent can catch all ubers illegal requests lyft tries to punish after every two absurd requests logs ya off, so have to go online everytime i walk buy it take a ride every month or two while letting thousands time out all for the community
> 
> pre pandemic it was like 90% fraud now 99% of requests are for idiots only


Luckily I’ve never been in Walmart or Sams Club.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

burnitalldown said:


> pre pandemic it was twice a month at the grocers once every 2 months at the warehouse club
> post its once a month at grocers thats why this grocery and delivery confuses me, i literally spend 12 hours hunting and gathering(shopping) for an entire year
> 
> i get it if disabled but theres really no excuse to use these app if you got it like that you have a housekeeper/nanny/personal assistant to run errands, if you have kids 10-18 living with ya thats their job, then i mean you dont know anyone who could use a few sheckles to run an errand for ya give ya a ride, friend/family member/co worker/neighborhood hustla?
> ...


Minimize your consumption. Cut out plastic containers, go zero waste.
Cook from scratch. Shop small local independent.
Stop buying. Mindlessly.


----------

